

Links to slides of talk given by Ram Shriram, VC billionaire - format997

Ram Shiriram recently gave a brilliant talk at my school. As could maybe be expected from a brilliant speaker, his lecture notes don't come close to the quality of his speech. For those who still want to take a look at the two sets of slides:<p>http://home.business.utah.edu/rohit.aggarwal/spring2010/6471/Ram_ShriRam_The%20New%20Normal.ppt<p>http://home.business.utah.edu/rohit.aggarwal/spring2010/6471/Ram_Shriram_Things%20They%20Don't%20Teach%20You%20in%20Business%20School.ppt<p>On a side note, this is the second talk at my school I've heard from an extremely successful  person (Ed Catmul, president of pixar, being the other one). In both cases, the speakers seemed especially intelligent and cogent, almost like a sage. I always wondered if this was what enabled their success, that is, if their impeccable insight offered them accelerated access to success. Or maybe even that it was the success that enabled their wisdom. Either way, both speakers presented everything in manners that were markedly more insightful than the usual "fluffy" answers I'm used to hearing.
======
pclark
"Innovation requires a lot of random walk - mostly spontaneous and open ended"

thanks for sharing.

